# Voting on using a chum churn?



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Trying to do a poll here, if you have stories please share.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I use a mesh sports bag, so much cheaper.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

so you catch the bait live, cutup, and put in mesh bag? or dead bait in mesh bag?


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

When I chum this IS the way to do it!

I have had red snapper, tuna, kings, mahi, cobia, etc come running almost every time I have used mine. 

I have had red snapper come up from the depths (85 ft) to within feet of the churn and the surface. We were able to use 12 Lb spinners with cut chunks to cast to the fish we wanted! Just like the inventors video. It works. Granted slick calm conditions. No wind or current. 

Some of the best money I have ever spent.


----------



## Kachok (May 1, 2012)

Love my chum churn, shame I don't have a boat to use it on anymore. Works s advertised, but it also brings a bunch of undesirables to the surface as well. I personally like catching sharks but many do not share my passion for fighting blacktips and spinners on light tackle.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

nitemarez said:


> so you catch the bait live, cutup, and put in mesh bag? or dead bait in mesh bag?


Yep, just depends on what we have that day.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

wow this is a close poll, haven't heard from the No votes... chime in, haha:thumbup:


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

I have had my chum churn for 6-8 years now and have used it many times in the Gulf. I have tried all types of fish to grind inside. Can't say that I can account for any fish worth keeping being lured to the boat. I call mine the remora churn. It's guarenteed to have at least 5-10 remoras at all times around the boat. Works great for sharks. I would not be a bit upset if my chum churn accidently fell off the boat. I am ready to sell if anyone is interested.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

too many sharks


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

reely blessed said:


> I have had my chum churn for 6-8 years now and have used it many times in the Gulf. I have tried all types of fish to grind inside. Can't say that I can account for any fish worth keeping being lured to the boat. I call mine the remora churn. It's guarenteed to have at least 5-10 remoras at all times around the boat. Works great for sharks. I would not be a bit upset if my chum churn accidently fell off the boat. I am ready to sell if anyone is interested.


I'll give you $20 bucks for it?? LoL!!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

No only because I have not built one yet.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I call mine the Shark Churn, used it a bunch in LA when I was over there, great for pulling Mangroves out from the rig, but it was an absolute, 100% shark caller.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I have had better luck than the others. It brings me black snapper.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

it usually works pretty well for me on the rigs at dauphin island.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Several have mentioned that the chum churn is a "shark caller". 

But isn't chumming really the issue and not the churn?!?

The churns sound may amplify the chum. Which leads sharks there sooner. A testament to the effectiveness in my opinion.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Better go to quality seafood Biloxi and buy cases of menhaden. You will need them because the churn is a waste. Eats too fast.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

marmidor said:


> I'll give you $20 bucks for it?? LoL!!


 I'll give you $30


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Bill Me said:


> I'll give you $30


$35 and 2 beers!! Haha lol!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

marmidor said:


> $35 and 2 beers!! Haha lol!!


 $40 and a bottle of cheap wiskey


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Bill Me said:


> $40 and a bottle of cheap wiskey


$20 and a good bottle!!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

It really depends on where you fishing, current and depth. But it does what it designed to do, chumming is going to bring sharks regardless of what you do but in water under 100' if you set up on a wreck rite to were the chum will be over the wreck when it gets to the bottom them yes it will bring up reef fish so you can cast to them. But with a strong current it can be very hard to get the chum where you want it.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Just curious, how much did these cost new when they were still available?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't think I paid more than $100 for mine, but I've resorted to using a grinder and paper bombs recently, they are awesome and get the chum rite down to the fish quick.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

To me it is too damn bulky but I also fish on a smaller boat. It does work as advertised but it was not a good fit on my boat. I would rather grind up fish with a leaf grinder at the house and then freeze them in gallon zip locks and deploy with either a mesh bag or a potato/onion bag. 

Also for me fishing is about relaxing and I do not want to mess with more stuff than I have to. It is a lot easier to grind up at the house and just put the chum in the water. Time spent plunging the chum churn over and over again is time my hooks are not in the water.....

Just my .02....


----------

